# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Sony] Sony vpl-es2 κίτρινη απόχρωση

## fmike

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Έχω τον παραπάνω projector και δείχνει σε κίτρινη απόχρωση. 
Τι θα μπορούσε να φταίει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Μιχάλης

----------


## klik

Και στο μενου του;

----------


## fmike

Οτιδήποτε και εάν κάνεις (είτε παρουσίαση, είτε ταινία, είτε ρυθμίσεις) έχει κίτρινη απόχρωση

----------


## klik

Σαν να λειπει το κοκκινο δηλαδη. Ισως χαλασε το κοκκινο panel ή καποιο προβλημα στην οδηγηση του κοκκινου panel. Δοκιμασε να εμφανισεις ξεχωριστα red, green, blue χρωματα για να το επιβεβαιώσεις

----------


## kostas_a22

> Σαν να λειπει το κοκκινο δηλαδη. Ισως χαλασε το κοκκινο panel ή καποιο προβλημα στην οδηγηση του κοκκινου panel. Δοκιμασε να εμφανισεις ξεχωριστα red, green, blue χρωματα για να το επιβεβαιώσεις



Εάν ισχύει αυτό τότε δεν έχει μπλε. Σύμφωνα με τις μίξεις των βασικών χρωμάτων RGB το κίτρινο δίνεται από το κόκκινο και πράσινο.rgb.JPG

----------

klik (20-11-21), mikemtb73 (21-11-21)

----------


## fmike

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα και klik. Αύριο θα σας πω τα νεότερα.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Ευχαριστώ Κώστα και klik. Αύριο θα σας πω τα νεότερα.


δεν μας τα ειπες όμως 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

